# obedience trial attire



## petpeeve

I thought it might be interesting to discuss what you wear at an obedience trial.



dressed "up" or "down" ??? do you wear the same as when you're merely training

what type of shirt, colours, patterns etc ???

what type of shoes ??? ... do you have a specific pair that you wear in an indoor ring 

what type of pants, colour etc ???

sunglasses outdoors ???

hat outdoors ???

or, whatever else you can think of


... just curious ! :spy: LOL


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

I like to look polished. I generally wear pants and shoes as close to the same color as my dog as possible. This can minimize front errors.

Some photos of me in the OB ring.....


----------



## petpeeve

Very elegant, Red .... nice !!!

I think people should generally dress to the level of the judge. If and when the judge "ever" shows up in sweatpants and t-shirt, then I say it's OK to dress likewise .. :wink:


----------



## LazyGRanch713

petpeeve said:


> Very elegant, Red .... nice !!!
> 
> I think people should generally dress to the level of the judge. If and when the judge "ever" shows up in sweatpants and t-shirt, then I say it's OK to dress likewise .. :wink:


I agree Red...you (and your dog!) both look very, very sharp 
I go with comfort and neatness in mind. I don't do heels (can't walk in them!), and I don't do sparkles and glitter. I make sure my clothes aren't going to "swish" into my dogs' face (skirts, baggy pants, etc) and don't wear clothes that are ripped, worn, or stained (except for practice). I wear my hair tied back (it's longer, so if I let it completely down it's constantly in my periphial vision. If I pull part of my hair back and leave the rest down, it's OK). I also make sure my dogs are bathed, combed out, their nails cut short, etc. 
I've never showed in conformation; the thought of having to RUN while wearing dress clothes scares me. I can barely walk through my house without tripping over or running into something


----------



## Shandwill

I am interested in responses to this thread! I am considering easing/jumping into obedience and/or rally-o and am curious about attire. Regarding sunglasses, it seems that this might impede communication between dog and handler. I don't wear sunglasses to obedience classes or when training for that reason.


----------



## Keechak

I wear a mens t-shirt, jeans, and tennis shoes like I do in everyday life. I rarely dress up for any dog show even the conformation ones, I never wear sun glasses or hats tho. On the rare occasion I do have a womans T-shirt that's more girly that I'll wear for conformation(but usually only the indoor ones) but I prefer to be comfortable in the ring and not worry about how I look, it helps me concentrate more on showing my dog well.


----------



## Settican

I do much the same as Keechak. Jeans/tracksuit pants, t-shirt and running shoes. Given that all our shows are outside, come rain or shine, I'll take my casual clothes any day over smart ones. Actually, I've never seen anyone competing in obedience rings here dress up smart, everyone keeps it casual


----------



## Darkmoon

That's one thing I like about UKC, it's not about how you look, only how your dog looks.

If I'm doing planned conformation (Not just tossed a leash and told "in to the ring!") I wear a nicer shirt and jeans. If I'm doing WP, I'm in jeans and normally a tank top. Rally and OB I would also just be in jeans and just a tank.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

To each his or her own. When I go to compete, it is the end result of a lot of hard work on the part of both members of the team. I want to look as polished and professional as possible.

I do not trial for green ribbons, I trial for the win. I am dead serious about presenting the best picture of precision, teamwork, and UTMOST in willingness on the part of my dog. For me part of this picture is looking smartly turned out, as well as my dog. I would not show up to a trial with an ungroomed dog. I show the same respect to myself, the judge, and my dog, by wearing nice looking well fitting sportswear that complements my dog.

I have worn jeans in the obedience ring before. Well fitting black jeans with a nice top or jacket.

My longtime obedience instructor always told me that part of making a beautiful team together is wearing a well put together outfit that is complementary to your dog, and which does not impede your movement with the dog.

JMO as always.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

RedyreRottweilers said:


> To each his or her own. When I go to compete, it is the end result of a lot of hard work on the part of both members of the team. I want to look as polished and professional as possible.
> 
> I do not trial for green ribbons, I trial for the win. I am dead serious about presenting the best picture of precision, teamwork, and UTMOST in willingness on the part of my dog. For me part of this picture is looking smartly turned out, as well as my dog. I would not show up to a trial with an ungroomed dog. I show the same respect to myself, the judge, and my dog, by wearing nice looking well fitting sportswear that complements my dog.
> 
> I have worn jeans in the obedience ring before. Well fitting black jeans with a nice top or jacket.
> 
> My longtime obedience instructor always told me that part of making a beautiful team together is wearing a well put together outfit that is complementary to your dog, and which does not impede your movement with the dog.
> 
> JMO as always.


If and when I trial in agility, it will probably more casual than rally/Ob. If I'm running, turning, etc I don't want to have dress clothes on...even swish pants wouldn't be that bad unless they're distracting for my dog, or are tattered/ripped. For Rally, it's an excuse for me to look nice (I wear scrubs to work) and an excuse to show off my adorable, perfect dog and how well we work together


----------



## petpeeve

LazyGRanch713 said:


> If I'm running, turning, etc I don't want to have dress clothes on...even swish pants wouldn't be that bad unless they're distracting for my dog, or are tattered/ripped.


"Swish pants" ???

Interesting.

... have any thoughts on shoes ?


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I've been to Sieger shows before and watched Rotti owners...it's really shocking to see what some people will wear to present their dogs!


----------



## Cracker

JMO, since I do not compete. But as someone who watches....
I think appropriate clothes should reflect the venue, the level of competition and should always be clean and neat. In Red's case not only is she showing, but she is a professional breeder and dressing businesslike reflects on her business. Like dressing for a job interview or to see a client, neat, clean and somewhat fashionable makes a much different impression, even if it is your qualifications that get you the job. 

In agility YOU are running as well as your dog and the clothes need to be suitable and comfortable/flexible enough for you to do so. Clean and neat again, and clothes that look GOOD on your body type, are not distracting from the dog. 

Sometimes when I watch the big shows like Westiminster I am appalled at the clothes..too fancy, ill fitted and NOT built for getting your dog to run round the ring. LOL It's a matter of balance.


----------



## Xeph

But Westminster is a "fancy" show ;-)

I cringed when I tried to watch Crufts. It was like people had passed the building it was in and said "Oh hey! A dog show! I think I'll enter!" They were exhibiting their dogs in street clothes (Jeans, T shirt, etc).


----------



## Elana55

RedyreRottweilers said:


> To each his or her own. When I go to compete, it is the end result of a lot of hard work on the part of both members of the team. I want to look as polished and professional as possible.
> 
> I do not trial for green ribbons, I trial for the win. I am dead serious about presenting the best picture of precision, teamwork, and UTMOST in willingness on the part of my dog. For me part of this picture is looking smartly turned out, as well as my dog. I would not show up to a trial with an ungroomed dog. I show the same respect to myself, the judge, and my dog, by wearing nice looking well fitting sportswear that complements my dog.
> 
> I have worn jeans in the obedience ring before. Well fitting black jeans with a nice top or jacket.
> 
> My longtime obedience instructor always told me that part of making a beautiful team together is wearing a well put together outfit that is complementary to your dog, and which does not impede your movement with the dog.
> 
> JMO as always.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This This this. If you are proud of your dog, SHOW IT. Show your dog off to his/her very very best. I do not care if you are showing a mixed "American Breed" in the AKC ring or a World Champion Rottie... dress like you respect YOUR DOG and the VENUE. 

I have seen wonderful wonderful dogs shown by people dressed like slobs. Is that all they think of their dogs? Is that how little pride they have in Rover (let alone themselves)? 

I actually take my dog and bath and brush her as if she is going in the breed ring (and she is a spay) before going into the Obedience ring. She is a wonderful dog and I want us to look our best. I have seen dirty dogs.. ungroomed dogs.. in the obedience ring. for example, Poodles don't need an English Saddle clip in Obedience but they should be recently kennel clipped, clean and brushed. I have seen dogs in Obedience that are dirty enough to make me wince! 

FWIW I also will train in my show clothes for a few days b4 competing (and match in them) so she is not surprised by a change in appearance. 



Cracker said:


> JMO, since I do not compete. But as someone who watches....
> I think appropriate clothes should reflect the venue, the level of competition and should always be clean and neat. In Red's case not only is she showing, but she is a professional breeder and dressing businesslike reflects on her business. Like dressing for a job interview or to see a client, neat, clean and somewhat fashionable makes a much different impression, even if it is your qualifications that get you the job.
> 
> In agility YOU are running as well as your dog and the clothes need to be suitable and comfortable/flexible enough for you to do so. Clean and neat again, and clothes that look GOOD on your body type, are not distracting from the dog.
> 
> Sometimes when I watch the big shows like Westiminster I am appalled at the clothes..too fancy, ill fitted and NOT built for getting your dog to run round the ring. LOL It's a matter of balance.


While I agree with this, I will add that in Agility you are discussing another venue entirely. In Obedience a portion of every run has the dog working close to you in a heeling pattern. Both of you should be well turned out. Over or under dressed and in ill fitting clothes are not appropriate. 

Most of the top dogs I see in breed handled by women are usually handled by the woman in a suit (skirt). This is traditional. Flat shoes are wise. In breed you want to contrast to your dog. In Obedience you want to match your dog.

No hats or sunglasses either. Hats can throw a dog completely off and the dog may want to look in your eyes for communication between exercises.


----------



## MissMutt

Everyone goes dressed in sports clothes to an agility trial. LOTS of people in sweat shirts, t-shirts, and jeans. Once I even saw a person in a skort (LOL). You're running, sweating, and sometimes getting soaked by rain. I would never wear ratty looking clothes to a trial, though. I have worn tank tops on one or two occasions (June and 80+ degrees) but my favorite agility trial outfit is this:

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/insane_sam/Marge2010/Apr10/IMG_5275.jpg (minus the purple leash around my neck lol)

In hotter weather, I'll usually wear black or brown cotton capris and a snug t-shirt. 

Obedience is a different ball game. It'd probably take a lot more figuring out as to what to wear because I'd be worried about being too dressed up or too dressed down. I'm not good at being in between, lol.

I'm pretty laid back at my APDT rally trials.. usually wear something along the same lines as what I'd wear for agility.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

petpeeve said:


> "Swish pants" ???
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ... have any thoughts on shoes ?


I've practiced in swish pants. The sound doesn't bug my dog, and frankly I think they look better'n sweats  
As far as shoes go, I run in tennis shoes. No flip flops, no sandals, nothing with heels. I can't walk and chew gum let alone run and run in anything with a heel!


----------



## TorachiKatashi

I've never competed but I've been to a lot of different shows, so this is mostly based on what I've seen and what I plan to wear when I do start competing.

Conformation - You want to be comfortable and able to move around, but I would DEFINITELY say business casual or better, preferably better. There is no reason for the exhibitor to ever be less dressed up than the judge. They took ten minutes to pick out an appropriate outfit that morning, the least you can do is do the same. The last show I went to was a pretty small show, but all the men still wore suits and ties, and I wouldn't expect to see anything less than that unless the weather is 100 degrees and unbearable, and even then, if the judge is still wearing his jacket, you should be wearing yours. Likewise for women and their shoes. I know sometimes it's hard to resist the urge to kick off your shoes while you're waiting your turn, but it's very inappropriate. I saw it at that show, and a lot of people (the judge included) were very upset.

I know a lot of people tend to think that the judge should ONLY be looking at the dog and not care what they're wearing... but it's just not true. If it were, we wouldn't have handler at all and the dogs would just be lined up in their crates like at a cat show. How you present yourself is a direct representation of your respect for your dog, the judge, and the sport. There's a reason why all those pro-handlers who keep winning, are always dressed to impress. It isn't a coincidence.

I can't say I agree with dressing up more for "big" events (e.g. Westminster). You should dress with the intent to win. You should want to win at ANY show. If you don't, leave the entries open for people who do.

Obedience - I don't have quite an accurate idea of what people typically wear to obedience trials, since all the ones I've seen were held in conjunction with conformation shows, but I still would expect people to keep up that "business casual" look. Probably not to the extent as for showing - you can leave your jackets and ties home, guys - but you should still look like you're actually serious about what you're doing and put a little more effort into it than you would on a regular day. Please, for the love of everything, no jeans.

Agility - This is obvious the most lenient. T-shirts and shorts (or appropriate long pants), running shoes. PLEASE, still no jeans. Unless you're going to be rolling around in the dirt (like maybe at a weight pull or something,) there's just no excuse for it. This is a official competition for which people have put a lot of time, effort, and training into, not a barbecue in your neighbour's backyard.


----------



## Xeph

Wow, you better tell 98% of the people I know that trial in agility wearing jeans that they're doing it wrong


----------



## Elana55

Yeah.. Agility is covered under so many venues like USDAA, CPE etc. ..and it is NOT formal obedience.... Jeans, and in hot weather jean shorts, are pretty much common. 

The OP was not asking about Agility. The question had to do with OBEDIENCE. Rally is a step down (more casual than Formal Obedience) and I see a lot of jeans there too. 

Interestingly.. in the larger shows I have attended which have formal Obedience and Breed Rings, the winning dogs.. the ones who place HIT _usually_ are not handled by people poorly turned out. Others will qualify but if you are in it to win it the better you look the better for your dog. Like I said.. if you dress and turn out poorly what does that say about how much you respect the dog you are showing?


----------



## Shaina

Personally, for Obedience I have up til now generally worn khakis and a polo/collared shirt. UKC, for what that's worth. 

FWIW
Rally (APDT) is about 50/50 between whether I where khakis or nice jeans. Usually still a polo though I've gone as casual as a fitted Tshirt depending on how well I know the venue/judge.
Agility I usually wear either sport shorts or pants and a comfortable but neat tshirt or sweatshirt. 

Haven't been in the breed ring yet but that'll be more formal than any of the above.

And yeah the dogs are always neat and clean. K & W require essentially no grooming but they will be smell-free, nails trimmed, and brushed out...as much because I think they feel better and perform better that way as out of respect for the judge/fellow exhibitors. Mira will be the same but also neatly trimmed about the ears.

I've crated indoors next to a dog/team that smelled like livestock...I am accustomed to such smells but it was inappropriate and grossly strong given the setting. Otherwise I frankly don't care how well/poorly other teams turn out. I present my team in a way I deem appropriate but (this is probably not a surprise) am hardly on a high horse about it.


----------



## petpeeve

Elana55 said:


> The OP was not asking about Agility. The question had to do with OBEDIENCE.


Exactly. That's why I specified.

Nonetheless, it's very interesting to hear opinions about dress codes and formalities (or lack thereof) in other venues.


Actually, I'm intrigued by the idea of the "swish pants" and such.

.. considering background colour + contrasting shirt colour / pattern 

... dedicated ring shoes

etc



You know ... sneaky stuff :eyebrows: lol


----------



## Shandwill

I attended my second obedience/rally trial yesterday (as a spectator only for now...) I was extremely disappointed in the way many competitors were dressed! This was an AKC trial, indoors, and the judges were nicely dressed in khakis, sport coats, dress shirts, ties, etc. I saw spectators in baggy jeans, faded t-shirts, FLIP FLOPS!, and shirts with writing on them (ie. "I may not be very smart, but I can lift heavy things!") It REALLY got me thinking about this thread and about how I would want to present my dogs and myself when I start competing in the near future. For example, one woman (who was petite, attractive, and appeared to be in her 40s FWIW), presented a FANTASTIC male rottweiler in the advanced rally and obedience. He received a perfect score in rally, but I was distracted by her flip flops, exposed bra straps, and capri pants. I don't mean to be critical, because obviously she's doing something right. I didn't see ANYONE, other than a woman who appeared to be the one of the higher-ups in this particular area's dog club, who was dressed neatly/sharply. On a somewhat related note, my DH went with me and knows little about obedience competitions and such, but he even noted that the majority of competitors appeared to have the market cornered on "mom jeans" and highly-sprayed wedge haircuts. =)


----------



## RaeganW

Honestly I don't think it's that big of a deal. This isn't conformation. I can see the point about how the judges still dress up, and I do think you should be put together well enough that if you ran into someone you knew off the grounds you wouldn't be embarrassed, but I think jeans and a t-shirt to khakis and a polo is an acceptable range.

I actually have my agility outfit picked out: Grey, white, and yellow athletic shorts with this t-shirt: http://www.beautyofthebeasts.com/index.php/40/ If I trained for agility as much as I thought about training agility, Gatsby would have had a MACH two weeks ago.


----------



## Keechak

Thought has to be put into the venue you are showing in. When showing obedience in a barn with dirty farm equipment ringside and sheep 20 feet away under a judge who was wearing jeans and a polo shirt workplace attire should be left at home IMO. But when showing in a training facility or sports arena dressing like your going to the barn is not acceptable.


----------



## Elana55

I believe that for AKC Formal Obedience (and possibly for Rally O) the judges have a dress code. I believe the guys have to wear a sports coat.

The REASON in formal obedience for wearing slacks that match the dog's color is that in some exercises it is harder for the judge to see where the dog is in relation to the handler and it MIGHT gain you a point here or a half point there. While that is not a huge thing, it CAN be.

In my first show ever I won the Novice A class in a run off (run off is when both teams score the same so they have to do a heeling pattern over and the dog that wins that wins the class). I was dressed nicely with a turtle neck and a grey jacket and my pants matched my dog's color. My competitor had jeans and a sweat shirt on. I do not know if my attire helped or if my dog simply heeled better in a corner or at the slow... I do know it did not HURT. BTW my winning score was by 1/2 point.... 

Some obedience handlers will dress to match their dogs in other ways. For instance... a blackand tan GSD the handler will wear Kahki with a black jacket. It can be a very nice turn out. 

I actually have sneakers that match the outift (tan/brown). It is very important to have proper shoes for the foot work and so you don't stumble or step wrong and throw the dog off.


----------



## Inga

I have not shown my dogs for several years now but when I did, I dressed very nice. Clean, neat and matching my dog as well. I almost always wore black slacks and a dress shirt. My dog was in a well fit collar and newish leash. My dogs were always groomed the day before the show even for obedience. It was the same for horse shows, I would never have thought to show looking like I was just slopping around the house on a Saturday or something. For me, part of "showing" is looking the part. It took me 4 hours to groom the horse and 2 for myself. Less for the dog but only because of size. Otherwise, Hair was always put up and looking "dressed" If I had pants that had belt loops, I had a belt. My shirt was pressed and in a color that looked good with my dog. A lot of time and thought was put in to presenting the right picture. Maybe it is an age thing. There was a time that people took more pride in their appearance I guess. I used to wear dresses and high heels to church every single Sunday as well and many woman wore lovely hats. I miss those days. I think there was just more "respect" in general. 

WOW! I sound like my mother.


----------

